# Acana



## agalf (Dec 17, 2011)

I've now managed to find a place where I can buy Acana online and get it delivered home. Dan is currently eating large breed puppy, now he's 8 months and I'm thinking of putting him on Acana wild prairie, but it cost around 15$ more. Question is if I would save buy being able to give him less of it because it's more rich? I also saw that the online store had a really good discount at this food:

Hundefoder til den aktive hund - Maxx Energy

What you think about that food?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

agalf said:


> I've now managed to find a place where I can buy Acana online and get it delivered home. Dan is currently eating large breed puppy, now he's 8 months and I'm thinking of putting him on Acana wild prairie, but it cost around 15$ more. Question is if I would save buy being able to give him less of it because it's more rich? I also saw that the online store had a really good discount at this food:
> 
> Hundefoder til den aktive hund - Maxx Energy
> 
> What you think about that food?


It's what I've recommended to the few people I've discussed this recall with who are still looking to feed kibble. It seems fine right now. With all these people switching from their Diamond brands to brands like this and orijen, I'm thinking in time, they'll experience the same thing. Bigger is not better when it comes to this stuff. I feel most comfortable recommending Fromm if you must feed processed foods.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I rotate Orijen Adult and a few of the Acana formulas. My dogs do great on it. I would recommend it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've always had really great luck with Acana. While I personally like a few other companies better (Fromm, for one), my dog does best on Acana and I always wind up going back to it. He's had the most success on the new formulas (to the USA) lamb & apple, duck & pear and chicken & burbank potato.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes I do believe you will save or at least it'll even out money wise because the higher quality food and more rich, the less they eat. I see people feeding crap foos like purina and it takes double the amount they'd need of a hugh quality food. So even tho they pay cheaper per bag, they are actually paying double!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

How much to feed is determined first by caloric density and then by percentages of protein and fat.


----------

